# knitting lilac gracie vest



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing with us. It is on my "to do" list.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

The vest is adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

This is too cute- absolutely on my "to do" list- but I will have to go through the video again and write down the pattern - don't know why but I just have to have written directions to refer to!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

She mentioned there is no pattern. The pattern can be found by searching here.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> This is too cute- absolutely on my "to do" list- but I will have to go through the video again and write down the pattern - don't know why but I just have to have written directions to refer to!


 Missmolly's pattern for a vest like this will be post by Monday
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250926-13.html


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Evataz said:


> Missmolly's pattern for a vest like this will be post by Monday
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250926-13.html


Thank you! I will watch for it-


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

We all wait with baited breath.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

She finished it- I already bought it- just love it!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amelia--vest-and-shorts-set


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanking you!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link - it is a very cute vest.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is the 1st result of the video link that was post here.
A second one is on the needles. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there a pattern written down that I can copy?


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

You can read above and see links that was written about the pattern.


----------

